# company to make 1 off's?



## cody (Oct 28, 2006)

Hi, I'm looking for a company that can make me 1 off's and include the following services:
-provide blank
-do screenprinting
-print up my label on the tag
-print up my logo on the hangtag
-screenprint my graphics onto the blank
-polybag the garment (polybag needs to have custom screenprinted message on bag)

is there ANY companies that do this cheaply?
thanks


----------



## cookiesa (Feb 27, 2008)

I think you need to have a look at what you are asking for and then think about the costs associated.

To get what you want done "cheap" I doubt could be done. Even if you did this yourself it would not be a cheap exercise.


----------



## guest29928 (Mar 30, 2008)

It probably depends on the quantity you are looking at doing. There are several places that are "one stop shops", but if you are doing a small quantity then it would be cost prohibitive. It would be a lot easier for you to do some parts of it yourself if you plan on doing a small quantity. Are you planning on a large quantity? What is the shirt quality you are looking for?


----------



## cookiesa (Feb 27, 2008)

Really you need to look for a DTG printer, They may be willing to help out with "samples" which is effectively what you are after. (I'm probably opening pandoras box here)


----------

